# Assertive K9 training on Corona



## Technostorm

Has anyone who resides in Southern California ever had any previous good/bad experience with Assertive K-9 Training facility? 

What do you think of this place? I'm thinking of taking my 10 weeks old boy there weekly. 

Here's a link: http://alldogstrain.com/

Thanks. 

Daniel


----------



## dgon27

Have you decided to take your puppy there? If you have, what do you think about the facility, trainers and methods? My GSD Girl is 1.5 years old and I was thinking about the group class there.


----------



## chrissyho

Oh I just got a 13 weeks old puppy and looking for a good trainner in S.CA... Any recommendation? Anyone? Please help...


----------



## ritacykim

Our GSD is 4.5 months old and we are looking for a good trainer in Corona/Riverside/Moreno Valley... I wonder how much they charge. 
The pictures on the website look amazing! I'm going to give them a call!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I don't know anything about them, but from looking at their website they sound good. One strange thing is that they are endorsed by Cesar Milan, and yet they do positive reinforcement clicker training, which is not exactly his style. 

A lot of places have fancy website with promises and guarantees and impressive pictures but don't describe exactly how they achieve all that, which always makes me leery. I like that they do talk about their training methods, that's something I want to see when evaluating a potential training facility. 

I think it's definitely worth checking them out, I probably would if I were in the area. Maybe you can stop by and watch a class if you're not sure.


----------



## ritacykim

Wow, they cost an arm and a leg and I had to call them 3 times because they kept forgetting to call me back.

We decided after weeks of looking and calling around that Cadence Kennel in Ontario was the best place for us! Pat Smith the trainer is amazing and also very knowledgable, prices also amazing, and our dogs just after 1 class... AMAZING!


----------



## Valkyrierider

We currently have two 20 month old girls at Assertive K-9. They have been there for the past 6 weeks and tomorrow we go down for a training session with them and bring them home. I did a lot of research on trainers in SoCal and have know about Assertive for many yaers. After talking to several local trainers we decided to make the drive and talk with Assertive. I was impressed with the facility and was able to watch a group session prior to speaking with a trainer. He questioned us in depth about the dogs, us and what we wanted to accomplish. Then he evaluated each dog and layed out a training plan. Yes they are expensive but not much mopre then others we spoke with. I hope it will be you get what you pay for. The other thing we liked is you have access to the group classes for a year after their initial training. All the other trainers were you pay and pay and pay again. We will keep you updated with their progress.


----------



## dgon27

Valkyrierider, please let us know about the 2 girls after you bring them home.


----------



## Valkyrierider

Spent several hours at Assertive, trainer demonstrated with each dog what they have accomploshed and walked us through the proper ways to continue when we got home. I must say they are night and day difference. Now understanding that there is a hightened excitement being back with us and they are still much better. So far we are quite pleased. Will keep you updated as we progress with our training.


----------



## dgon27

Thats great news. Our girl was at a trainer for 4 weeks. Very pleased with her. Like you said. Night and Day. What type of training did you do, obedience or protection? Any off leash training? Good luck, hope all stays well.


----------



## cagirl

The place looks very nice.


----------



## Redgrappler

Don't know anything about their training, but they have some of the best looking GSD's I've ever seen.


----------



## Valkyrierider

So far progress is good. Before we left Assertive they said the girls would test the limits when they got home and they have. The difference is now we are learning the proper way to handle them and are seeing good results.


----------



## dgon27

I'm going through the same thing. At the trainers (i still go 3x a week), Tessa is an angel. At home if I am not properly handling her, she tends to test me. It's funny, I think I am the one who needs the training now, because as soon as I am handling her correctly, she responds wonderfully. At the trainers, i get corrected 10X more then Tessa does.


----------



## Valkyrierider

I hear you, I know it's mostly us and now have the right people to help. The trainers at Assertive were very clear and had no problem showing us how to do things right. We can call for advice and if we miss them leave a message and they call back. When they don't answer the phone it's usually beacuse they are with clients and/or their dogs. We can also go back down for hands on instruction as well, which we are going to do. it's a 300 mile round trip so it wont be 3x a week. Our biggest problem is *US* following the rules not the girls. When they see us make a mistake that's when they try to get away with something.


----------



## Valkyrierider

Ok, Back from first group session and it went well. We were able to see some issues that they showed us how to address. Once training was done the dogs were allowed to have a group play time. No leashes or humans in the fenced area. It was amazing watching the other dogs and ours socialize. They did however keep the larger dogs and the younger puppies separated. So far very pleased with Assertive.


----------

